# Apple cider vinegar



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2018)

This is the label that is on the side of the Apple cider vinegar jug.
	

		
			
		

		
	








A lot of the finishing sauces for pulled pork have it in the mix. Is this a dangerous situation when many are keeping for 3-4 weeks ? I know ketchup seems to last forever.
Just curious, because I just opened and only used a cup out of it. I hate to waste it if needs to be used within 10 days. Don't have anything at the moment to use it for. Thanks all...


----------



## bregent (Dec 4, 2018)

Is that vinegar, or just apple cider (juice).  Looks like apple juice to me. Vinegar won't go bad and does not need refrigeration. Juice does and will start to ferment if not stored in the fridge once opened.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Dec 4, 2018)

Vinegar will keep fine opened for a long time.  I have some currently that is over a year old that has been opened.  Now with regular apple cider that is non-pasteurized I could see that going south and becoming vinegar


----------



## bregent (Dec 4, 2018)

Based on the fact that the labels says "chill and shake well before serving", I'm pretty sure the OP has mistaken apple cider (apple juice) for ACV. Would have made for a sweet finishing sauce, but probably tasty :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

Ayep. It's Cider. GV Brand Cider. Not ACV, just cider. You can tell from the packaging and the bottle. The cap is also much to wide.

As a guy who used to homebrew, don't try and turn it into ACV either. It might turn into ACV, it might turn to malt, it could smell like either and kill you. Definitely worth just buying ACV :P


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2018)

I stand corrected and appreciate everyone's input. I thought this was a vinegar.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2018)

Was sweet with the pulled pork burritos ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I stand corrected and appreciate everyone's input. I thought this was a vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I bet. I use apple juice/cider any time we got it on hand, but yah..well right now if you live in a winter state I suppose you can put it outside and get apple cider blocks when it freezes ;)


----------



## bregent (Dec 4, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> It might turn into ACV, it might turn to malt,



Turn to malt? I think not. But yeah, probably not worth the trouble making your own.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

bregent said:


> Turn to malt? I think not. But yeah, probably not worth the trouble making your own.


I forgot what turns to malt etc. I haven't brewed in a long time ;)


----------



## clarissjeune (Jan 29, 2021)

Spiced Apple Cider is sure to warm you up from head to toe all winter long. Not to mention how heavenly it will make your kitchen smell!!!


----------

